# How do I get her hair fluffy!?



## ATCarraway (Nov 19, 2009)

When I pick my standard, Riley, up from the groomer her hair is so fluffy. However, when I bathe and blow dry her in between groomings she never turns out quite so fluffy. I sometimes get a little fluff, but I never quite get the same results.hwell:

Is it something groomers put on her hair, a special brush, a certain blow dryer?

Groomers, what are your secrets?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Blower.... $350


----------



## ATCarraway (Nov 19, 2009)

haha- Thanks! Maybe I should just take her in for a bath every week or so! I had a feeling I just didn't have the right equipment!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You can get some decently priced pressure dryers for 125-150 ^^ I'd suggest looking up on it a big, since if you've never used one you'd be really shocked on how powerful they are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kk9n_9B3tw

They made these hoodies for pets that don't like the pressure dryers, which are being used on them.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

It's all in the strength of the blower.


----------



## nab (Sep 25, 2009)

That video is incredible. It it the sound of the dryer that bothers them or the air?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Make sure that you get her totally dry with the blower, do not leave her damp or she will curl right back again.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's normally the sound, kinda like how your pets run and hide from vacuums!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Any recommendations on a reasonably priced dryer?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I just use a regular hair dryer on my girl, she has about a minimum of about 1 inch on her, with more on legs/head/neck etc.
I just make sure it's not to hot, I move it around a bit, and brush with a slicker as it is drying. If she is naturally drying, I re-wet those areas, and dry brush them. I usually start on back area, move up to head and ears, down chest, tummy area/lower chest, then legs and tail somewhere at the start area.
I have no idea if this is done correctly lol, but is gets her fluffy and clean, not quite as good as Flyingduster's grooming lol (she's the pro-groomer of Saffy)
But it works in between!


----------

